# To Koi or not to Koi?



## Guest (Jul 3, 2018)

Hello,

I really love the look of a koi HMPK on Ebay. They've got him labeled as a "Galaxy" and he's a mix of red, white, black, a light iridescent blue, and then tiny parts of some of his fins are clear. The majority of him is red though. 

My worry is that I would hate to spend ~$60 (after you factor in shipping) for him to change dramatically. Well, I think I would be okay as long as he kept the mix of colors and just changed patterns. I would hate for him to go solid red, for example. 

Is there any way to know that won't happen? Should I just not get him then?


----------



## WildGuppy7 (Jul 3, 2018)

From my experience,
I don’t think there is. Bettas tend to change colour due to Tempeture, Water, Paremeters ( not sure that’s how to spell it) etc. I found it is because basically the consistions their in. For example a Betta fish in poor conditions will show poor colouration, meaning markings will not stand out very much. Where as a Betta in good conditions will show very bright colouration and depending on the conditions your Betta that should determine his colouration and markings. If you could post photos maybe it would help a bit for us to look at the environment he/she is in. If you are not able to, would you be able to explain what conditions he is in? If you are not able to do that as well, from my experience, no, there is probaly no way you could help your Betta to keep his present colouration and markings. However, there might be a way to match water conditions if you ask for his current owners water peremeters, tempeture etc. Anyway, back to the point, like I said from my experience there is no way to keep the same colouration of a Betta.


----------



## WildGuppy7 (Jul 3, 2018)

Oops! Almost forgot! You could try using colour enhancing flakes, but then again it all depends on the conditions. He might possibly even lose his amazing colour during shipping! I wouldn’t get my hopes up, but to be honest, it is probaly better to go to a pet store or breeder which cares for Bettas properly. What I mean by properly is doesn’t house them in cups, keeps tank clean etc. I know you may think this sounds weird, but adopting a Betta is like adopting a dog/puppy or cat/kitten. You have to meet the Betta to find the perfect one for you. Also your Betta could get sick during the time it is being shipped or possibly die. So like I said, buying a Betta from a good pet store or breeder is probaly the best thing you can do. Or atleast don’t ship Bettas or any fish, pick them up from their current home! It will help prevent illness or death for your Betta.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

You can't tell how marbles will change - color, pattern, or both. Sometimes they change into a totally different color - as long as they carry the color genes. 

Marbling has little to do with water pram. It's genetic - also known as the jumping gene.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

@karlys Buying Betta with the marble gene is always taking a chance. And if it's going to change it's going to change. No color-enhancing food is going to make a difference. And, Indjo, who is a long-time breeder, is correct....color morphing has to do with the genes; not care, temperature, parameters, food, etc. Genetically it is what it is. 

IME, people who sell fish online, who import and sell Betta are just as vested, if not more so, than most pet stores where losses are offset by other products. The same can be said for an aquatics-only store where they have to keep their stock healthy because their entire focus is on fish and losses, like for fish-only online sellers, are not offset by non-aquatic sales. 

There is absolutely nothing wrong with buying locally if the pet store offers what one wants and they treat their stock with utmost care. But there is also nothing inherently bad about buying online if you see a Betta that suits your fancy.


----------

